# Has anybody installed win XP on DELL inspiron 1464



## sanderz178 (May 27, 2010)

please help...

i'm about to buy dell inspiron 1464..i want to use xp on it but the website doesn't give win xp drivers.. i tried to search a lot but found nothing..

the configuration i am talking about is 
Intel core i3 330M
3GB RAM
320GB HDD
and ATI mobility raedon 4330 512MB

also if possible those who already own the same model please post the whole component list.. i will try to find the drivers for win xp on their individual web site..
i want your help!!


----------



## sanderz178 (May 27, 2010)

arre koi to help karooooooo.....
kisii ko nahi aata kya?? kaise karu mai 1464 mein xp install??


----------



## PraKs (May 27, 2010)

No, you cant install XP

1464 drivers on Dell site is only for 64 BIT Windows 7..

You can do trial & error by downloading ATI Drivers of other models.


----------



## khmadhu (May 27, 2010)

most of the drivers will be installed by XP by default..

the only thing u have to wory abt is audio and network drivers..

search for the  vendors for specific hardware.  and try to find drivers on their site..

---------- Post added at 04:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:49 PM ----------

most of the drivers will be installed by XP by default..

the only thing u have to wory abt is audio and network drivers..

search for the  vendors for specific hardware.  and try to find drivers on their site..


----------



## pushkar (May 27, 2010)

Chances are that Windows XP won't have the drivers for your SATA controller inbuilt (e.g. Intel ICH9). You will have to slipstream those drivers in the XP disc image using nLite

Btw, why do you want to use XP instead of Windows 7?  If you occasionally need to run some app which only works on XP, you can virtualize it. Windows XP is quite old technology now and MS won't be supporting it for long too.


----------



## neerajvohra (May 27, 2010)

Have you checked this thread ??
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=126486

or directly see this post
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=126486

Try installing the default sata drivers.


----------



## sanderz178 (May 28, 2010)

where to find SATA drivers?? 
the chipset is intel HM55...would this be of any help??
is it possible that i install drivers of other components after i install xp?? for e.g. bluetooth and web cam??
or i have to slipstream those drivers too using nLite??

and one more question.. even if i install xp is anything like i won't be able to use core i3's processing power to the fullest?? i want to run xp only.. not some, but all of my softwares run on xp...


----------



## neerajvohra (May 28, 2010)

For models with HM55 chipset:

You need to slipstream Sata drivers (only PCHM SATA AHCI Controller 4 Port) with nLite.

Your drivers are here :

```
*downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProductID=2991&DwnldID=17883&strOSs=All&OSFullName=All%20Operating%20Systems&lang=eng
```

Rest follow the method posted earlier.  or download this file...it contains complete URL and driver information for the hm55 chipset.

```
*rapidshare.com/files/392426006/How_to_slipstream_Intel_Sata__PCHM_4_Port__drivers_with_XP.doc
```

Yes, you can check the manufacture site and look for same models which supports XP or use driverguide.com or other sites tht will be able to provide all the drivers for your laptop suppporting XP.

You would certainly able to use core i3 processor power to the fullest.  If your system conf has 4gb+ ram.use 64 bit windows XP.


----------



## PraKs (May 28, 2010)

I would say go with Windows 7. Core i series works best with 64 bit.

MS will stop support on XP soon & Win 7 rocking all charts, Its way to go.


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 28, 2010)

Mainstream support of XP and server 2003 has been dropped by MS in april this year imo.


----------

